# smp ppd on 2600k etc



## coljarcker (Sep 26, 2011)

i am gonna ask this question a few places and wherever i get the best help, i'll switch to folding for that team.

i have read about people getting a lot of ppd from processors, for example:



> 2600k @ 4.8Ghz gets 50k-52k PPD and the I7 970 @ 4.4Ghz gets 63k-65k PPD


source http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/1003814-best-cpu-folding.html

and i'm trying to figure out how it could be possible because i have an i5 quad core that reports doing about 8000ppd. my i5 750 is overclocked at 3.6 and i have it set up in windows 7 64bit with fah gpu tracker. i do have a passkey set up so i can get bonuses but i'm not sure how many points smp alone is giving me becuse i have odd video cards folding too. does fah gpu tracker count bonuses in that 8000ppd that it displays? i am thinking it almost has to because of how long it takes my cpu to finish these little 484-pointers.

so anyway given what my experience is, its just hard to imagine a cpu getting 50000 ppd alone. i suppose the 970 and 2600k have more cores with hyper threading, plus newer architecture. still seems like its a big jump tho so i just wanna make sure those numbers are for real.

so i'm gonna get a new computer soon. my question is this. can i really get a 2600k, oc it to 4.8ghz, install fah gpu tracker (cuz it's easiest), and boom get 50k ppd just like that? i suppose i would have to add -bigadv. but what i'm asking is, can i get those numbers without gpus and running linux and virtual machines and all that stuff that's over my head? then i would add a few nvidia 400 cards too. seems like 100000 ppd out of such a rig would be well within reason if this info is accurate.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 26, 2011)

coljarcker, the preliminary 50Kppd on the 2600K was CPU only and before the Stanford points adjustment. The base points were lowered 20%, so theoretically 40Kppd should be expected now. If you plan on running GPU's on the same rig, they will eat into the CPU cycles. You can then count on an additional 10-15% lesser ppd. 

If you can go 6/12 core, you can move up to -bigbeta where the real points are. Oily would be a better source for that info, but I know he's been dumping 320-370K points every 2-3 days.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 26, 2011)

The data on the i7 970 @ 4.4 Ghz is accurate and this is due to the -bigbeta WU's (work units). My 970 @ 3.9Ghz is @ 55K PPD. The only catch with this is you have run the project on a Linux platform and not Windows.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 27, 2011)

I think he may be confused by the bonus introduced with running bigadv or higher.  I just run pure smp4 on my q9450 and get 10k points a day.  If you run an i7,  after so many smp jobs you can run -bigadv or -bigbeta,  and get huge points.  And yes,  i7s can produce much more points doing that than video cards.  Running the large jobs on 6 core cpus does require linux,  but can be done using a virtual machine such as vmware player,  which is free.


----------

